

The Psychology of OmniFocus - cardmagic
http://norbauer.com/notebooks/ideas/notes/the-psychology-of-omnifocus

======
cardmagic
"The main point of OmniFocus is to hide things from you that you can’t
possibly be doing right now while still letting you track them"

"[Without understanding this,] OmniFocus is just a weird-looking and
pointlessly complicated list-maker."

